# more Snake and rodent photos



## Kadiddlehopper (Feb 28, 2017)

I was AWOL due to internet failure , but here are a few more . The snake has come out again ,a bit darker in color (He/She  must be working on his/her Tan ) 



DSC_7766 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




DSC_7756 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7752 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7745 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr



DSC_7747 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## carver (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice Clyde


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2017)

Looking right at you in that second shot Mr. C!
Great captures!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 1, 2017)

I bet there's a snake skin layin' around some where's. Looks like it's showin' off a fresh one.
That's one sharp shootin setup you have there!
Thanks for sharin!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 5, 2017)

carver said:


> Very nice Clyde


Thank You Carver


wvdawg said:


> Looking right at you in that second shot Mr. C!
> Great captures!


Tried to get the tong ,but wouldn't cooperate  



GAJoe said:


> I bet there's a snake skin layin' around some where's. Looks like it's showin' off a fresh one.
> That's one sharp shootin setup you have there!
> Thanks for sharin!



I suspected as much but don't know snakes enough to know when they shed ,thanks for the comments .


----------

